
Liberal Arts Colleges, in Fight for Survival, Focus on Job Skills - e15ctr0n
https://www.wsj.com/articles/liberal-arts-colleges-in-fight-for-survival-focus-on-job-skills-1493051024
======
hackuser
It's a great, lifelong disservice to these students to focus on jobs and
especially initial job skills. Life is so much more than your career, and your
initial job is usually the most meaningless of your career. They should spend
4 years preparing for their initial job? Why even go to college - 4 years of
work would better prepare them. When I'm hiring, I hardly care what people
study in college and in fact people showing more intellectual curiosity
impress me more than those whose imagination starts and stops at numbers with
dollar signs.

Also, looking at what is going on around the Western world, we are lacking not
for job skills and but for critical thinking and the understanding of history,
politics, science, the nature of knowledge and reason (including being able to
discriminate between fact and falsehood), of other cultures, and most
importantly, of each other.

------
I_am_neo
If you lack job skills before you go to college and yes I do mean 17-19 year
olds, then you may never have adequate skills for any profession. If you think
just attending a school gives you the upperhand on the job market, grow up. I
really feel sorry for the ignorance of those holding tightly to this self
infatuation of ego.

